# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ζητώ Φιλοξενία για το κοκατιλάκι μου, για 10 μερούλες

## Gataki215

Καλησπερα σας, εχω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ, πραγματικα μονο πουλι δεν ειναι, εχει οψη πουλιου αλλα χαρακτηρα σκυλου! :Love0038: Ειναι μεγαλωμενο απο μωρο,δυστυχως/ευτυχως με τετοιο τροπο που δεν μπορει χωρις την ανθρωπινη παρουσια. Καθεται στο κλουβι μονο για φαγητο, κ μετα καθεται μονιμως στο κεφαλι η στον ωμο μας. Φευγω διακοπες με τν οικογενεια μου στο Πεκινο στις 2/09-12/09, κ δεν μπορω να βρω καποιον φιλο να μας τον κρατησει για τ διαστημα αυτο, οι περισσοτερου λειπουν πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι ή εχουν γατες ή δεν μπορω να εμπιστευτω καποιον. Ζητω παρακαλω καποιον, που να εχει εμπειρια σε αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματακια, ή εστω να εχει κ εκεινος/η κοκατιλ, να κανουν παρεα μαζι. 

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Gataki215

https://www.facebook.com/eirini.zoul...=3&amp;theater
https://www.facebook.com/eirini.zoul...=3&amp;theater



Σας παρουσιαζω εδω τον Lychee!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό το μικρό σου!
Μπορείς να αναφέρεις που ακριβώς μένεις ? Αθήνα , Θεσσαλονίκη κτλ. !!?
Επίσης το άτομο που θα τπ φιλοξενήσει πρέπει να έχει κλουβί ή θα τον πας με το δικό του  ? 
Διευκρίνισε κάποια πραγματάκια !  :winky:

----------


## Gataki215

Ναι εχεις ενα δικιο, ξεχαστηκα τελειως. Μενουμε αθηνα νοτια στη Δαφνη, κ εχουμε δικο μας κλουβι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ήλπιζα να ήσουν στην Κρήτη για να το φιλοξενούσα εγώ αλλά κρίμα !
Εύχομαι να βρεις κάποιον που να μένει Αθήνα να σε βοηθήσει !!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Μπορω εγω να στο φιλοξενισω για οσο λειπεις!Μενω Ιλιον!Εχω αλλα 2 κοκατιλ για παρεα...!

----------

